# How the Easter Bunny gets those eggs



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 10, 2009)

Source: The Secret of Easter Cartoon | Savage Chickens - Cartoons on Sticky Notes by Doug Savage


----------



## ladylore (Apr 10, 2009)




----------

